

Asterisk 1.8 Released with Support for Google Voice, Calendaring - profquail
http://www.asterisk.org/node/51454

======
zdw
I played around with this in the 1.2 days but was turned off by the dialplan
syntax, which at that time was pretty close to BASIC's GOTO LINE 20.

I'm assuming that things have improved since then.

Anyone using this in production care to comment on the successes/failures it
allowed them to make?

